# Masturbation and orgasms



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I've seen this topic being mentioned in other threads. Trying to figure out which things I should and which things I should not do, so I stumbled upon this subject...

The male orgasm: Pelvic contractions measured by anal probe

I am not going to pay 42 euros just to read the full chapter









Anal Fissure and Orgasms

Currently masturbate like once or twice a week, nothing special, don't think I'll change it. I was wondering if any of you has noticed any difference before, during or after a session. I myself haven't noticed any difference, but then again I've been going on this frequency for some time.

Also does anyone know what is up with the contraction itself. Like it isn't done conscious voluntarily, so is it done by the EAS or IAS?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I only masturbate in the shower and it lasts like 30 seconds so nope, I really feel no difference... maybe it just feels thigther in my sss for a minute or two, but doesn't really affect anything imo
Same with sex, unless I have pretty energy demanding positions, my muscles don't really change


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

I actually found not masturbating and limiting myself to sex only much better choice. Even when I don't expect any sex in a few days or sometimes even a week I don't masturbate anymore. It just kills your pleasure from sex and also your sex drive, whenever I don't masturbate and I starve for sex I have much better orgasms, I feel more confident in life, I'm more talkative especially with girls - well, that's an obvious reason, like I immediately start to flirt with them subconsciously and I also feel more productive, therefore I like to have sex mostly in the evening or before sleep than in the morning, so it's like me reward - masturbation kills that effect.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I agree but it's not very easy for someone with Lg to find someone to have sex with


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

*@Barney71*

Yes, masturbation kills potential energy for whatever else you could be doing instead. But I believe there could be complications with the prostate emerging from abstaining from masturbation[citation needed]. I think it is good to keep the machine running well by releasing once in a while. Anyway this is beyond the scope of the topic. If we are able to figure out if the effects of sexual behavior is positive or negative we can apply appropriate measures.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

It's exhilarating to see that people are discussing such matter on this board


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Nerve / muscle related activities. Why is this exhilarating?


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I found this interesting article. Worth a read. I think this is also the reason why some people in this topic with IBS-D report reduction or absent of symptoms during and/or after sex and/or masturbation.

See also bulbocavernous reflex.



Desert Fox said:


> It's exhilarating to see that people are discussing such matter on this board


This topic is not about anal sex if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I read masturbation can increase pelvic floor strength somewhere. Might be good for pelvic floor weakness.


----------

